# Why we love New Construction!



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

So this is the google job I was talking about. House is only 3 years old, previous owners did their own painting!
See here
There is wall paint on the jambs and windows and lids. Luckily there was leftover paint to do "touch up"! We are only painting the walls.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Chris.. I cannot believe they would live in such shooty work. LOVE LOVE LOOOOOVE the silicone caulking!!!1!!!!one!

SO this is is all the befores? Or have you guys not started yet? Or did I just miss the other pics? :blink:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

nEighter said:


> SO this is is all the befores?



:thumbup: :thumbup:

I think you've just made an enemy :thumbup:


I like how they've used subtle tones that are easy on the eye. Nothing that's gonna leap out at you and hit you like a speeding train. The colours blend into each other perfectly


----------



## graybear13 (Feb 28, 2009)

I do believe some of the Dirty South lowballers have migrated to your area . Please keep them there !


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

nEighter said:


> Chris.. I cannot believe they would live in such shooty work. LOVE LOVE LOOOOOVE the silicone caulking!!!1!!!!one!
> 
> SO this is is all the befores? Or have you guys not started yet? Or did I just miss the other pics? :blink:


:blink: You know Rob is a sprayman, can't cut a straight line w/o tape! J/K, it is the before!



graybear13 said:


> I do believe some of the Dirty South lowballers have migrated to your area . Please keep them there !


This was done by a HO, not even good enough to be hack work!
Plus we found an assortment of bulk store gallons!

You guys run into to a lot of this? Only having to paint walls on such a mess?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

RCP said:


> :blink: You know Rob is a sprayman, can't cut a straight line w/o tape! J/K, it is the before!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I figured it was, just didn't see the after pics, so was wondering if you guys had started.. I was having an adhd moment.

I did the bulk of an interior that was forest green and dark carrot orange.. and yeah all over the ceiling trim, you name it. Sucks when you finish and their job STILL makes a dent in your work.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Here are the before and after pics. (neighter, the first ones are the before)
I am thinking of adding a page to my website "reasons why you should hire a pro" and using some of these for before and after!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

In my perfect dream world, more PT members would post pictures of their jobs! I like me some pictures, and those colors are insane.

*This* is why Frog Tape was invited:










Some people just need a hand up in life...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You want more pictures?
More here


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

looks like you'll have your hands full on that one. Those types of jobs never seem to go as expected, you know? 

RCP- nice website man :thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

yeah _*MAN!*_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Very Clever!

http://www.rcpaintinginc.com/Photos/Pages/Beryl.html#12 (The link doesn't specify the picture, but it's the picture that has the Trailer Ad seen through the window of a bedroom (???))

:thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ParagonVA said:


> looks like you'll have your hands full on that one. Those types of jobs never seem to go as expected, you know?
> 
> RCP- nice website man :thumbsup:


Thanks dude!



WisePainter said:


> yeah _*MAN!*_


Let's not travel that road again!



[email protected] said:


> Very Clever!
> 
> http://www.rcpaintinginc.com/Photos/Pages/Beryl.html#12 (The link doesn't specify the picture, but it's the picture that has the Trailer Ad seen through the window of a bedroom (???))
> 
> :thumbsup:


 Branding!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

RCP said:


> Let's not travel that road again!



:whistling2:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks like 75% of the insurance resto jobs I go to. Sometimes you can upsell them to paint ceilings and trim. I always like the ones who try and blame you for the paint on the ceiling, trim, etc., even when you're doing a totally different color. Digital cameras are great to CYA.


----------

